# been working on photoshop



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

some friends o mine asked me to make some pics for them....







very satisfied with this one








this one is pretty poor but ok i guess







pretty plane but i think it came out pretty well with the eyes and stuff









this one is of me,and its the one im most satisfied with.


ive learned that the best way to learn photoshop is just to try and fail and then it all just comes to you in the end


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats how i did it . Learn by doing yourself and improving on the wrong spots.. Good work tho man i would like to see more of your progress


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NCC said:


> Thats how i did it . Learn by doing yourself and improving on the wrong spots.. Good work tho man i would like to see more of your progress


thx dude :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent work. Are all the girls in Norway that hot? Geez!

Anywho, you will only get better with practice, so keep it up and youll be putting out even better work soon.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

trust me practice cause im still learning a lot and each new tool i learn changes how i do everything...practice on all types of images...good job


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> . Are all the girls in Norway that hot? Geez!


hehe, the top one is of my sister and the two under are friends of mine


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Nice job and Plazz when do we leave for Norway? lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

You and your sexy friends norway, I swear. Anyway they look good. The each have their own unique look and I like that. The first one is very well done. 
The angel wings and back lighting make it a solid piece. Second one I like the desaturated pink, to vibrant pink and then full color. Third one, I dig the matrix bg, just the text is kind of hard to make out. 
And I love women with green eyes so that makes me happy. Last one, same thing nice work on the eyes and the bg looks great and fits the image. Keep it up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im pretty new to photoshop to and you know what one day it just works and its suddenly so much easier and you "get it" I just figured it out and now am always playing with it, check out the simpler tutorials as well as your learn some great techniques and features you dont know about, there are a couple great tutorials on this site in the portfolio's section.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> Nice job and Plazz when do we leave for Norway? lol


We we're all planning on meeting in sweden I believe but looks like we're changing it.


----------

